# I need help with tug...



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 13, 2017)

okay, sigh, I need help... my Fursona, Tug. he is very plain... and i want to add color and update him some... But how? ugh....


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 13, 2017)

Easy!

Become a sparkle dog and you'll wow EVERYONE with your obnoxious disgusting neon colours!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Easy!
> 
> Become a sparkle dog and you'll wow EVERYONE with your obnoxious disgusting neon colours!



Holy shit, that looks like it came from a Chernobyl pride parade or something.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Holy shit, that looks like it came from a Chernobyl pride parade or something.


OMG XD
"Chernobyl pride parade" xD


----------



## Snowbbi (Feb 13, 2017)

Considering you have two foxes in your avatar, I'm going to guess you're another fox. Do you have a picture specifically of your fursona alone?




Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Easy!
> 
> Become a sparkle dog and you'll wow EVERYONE with your obnoxious disgusting neon colours!


No cancer quite like eye cancer. Speaking of which, I'm expecting quite a lot of people to get upset for you stealing their OC there.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 13, 2017)

I came here hoping for something very different...


----------



## Snowbbi (Feb 13, 2017)

Multoran said:


> I came here hoping for something very different...


Should I ask? I kinda want to know, but at the same time, I don't.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 13, 2017)

What does Tug look like rn btw?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, you're going to have to give some details. We can only gather so much from a name.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Holy shit, that looks like it came from a Chernobyl pride parade or something.


Quote-worthy material holy hell



Snowbbi said:


> No cancer quite like eye cancer. Speaking of which, I'm expecting quite a lot of people to get upset for you stealing their OC there.



Sparkle dogs are public domain OC pls do not steal


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Sparkle dogs are public domain OC pls do not steal


'That's not how the public domain works.' is what I would say before they throw a shit fit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Feb 14, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Easy!
> 
> Become a sparkle dog and you'll wow EVERYONE with your obnoxious disgusting neon colours!


THIS... THIS... THIS...
(me atm)


----------



## Mobius (Feb 14, 2017)

Put him in a mech!


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

oh yeah.... i was in a rush.... uh.... here


----------



## Khazius (Feb 14, 2017)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> oh yeah.... i was in a rush.... uh.... here


Are you wanting it to be more bright? or...?
This is a pretty good base and looks fine, you could add more but I dont think it would be necessary.


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

Cigarette, nose ring, hat, and a fuck load of tattoos brah


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

Khazius said:


> Are you wanting it to be more bright? or...?
> This is a pretty good base and looks fine, you could add more but I dont think it would be necessary.


I don't know... i actually want him a bit darker. and he looks bland, and imagination isn't my strong suit...


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 14, 2017)

Due rag, barreta 9mm, hoodie (dark color), and a mace.


----------



## Khazius (Feb 14, 2017)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> I don't know... i actually want him a bit darker. and he looks bland, and imagination isn't my strong suit...


You mean fur color or art style?


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

the fur color... also... i updated him... this is my old/only ref, he is now a folf....


----------



## Khazius (Feb 14, 2017)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> the fur color... also... i updated him... this is my old/only ref, he is now a folf....


Well if your wanting to go a little darker id go a dark redish-brown fur color, and change the eye color. This is your character though so you need to make it, I can only offer ideas :3


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

thats what this topics for, ideas :3


----------



## xofrats (Feb 14, 2017)

Darker colours would be a good idea. Also pure white and black are bad next to each other.
To fix this take your main colour and make a lighter version of it, and a darker version of it. That will make it more pleasing to look at.
I borrowed some lines from www.furaffinity.net: FREE red fox Line art by Dirtiran and coloured them to give an example.
 

The first one is your colour scheme. The second one I made the orange a bit darker and made lighter and darker version of it.
The third one is my idea for your design. You could add a fourth colour. (Also made out from the main colour) It makes it easier to make interesting markings.

I hope I could help ^_^


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

xofrats said:


> Darker colours would be a good idea. Also pure white and black are bad next to each other.
> To fix this take your main colour and make a lighter version of it, and a darker version of it. That will make it more pleasing to look at.
> I borrowed some lines from www.furaffinity.net: FREE red fox Line art by Dirtiran and coloured them to give an example.
> View attachment 16791
> ...


holy crap... i really like the 3rd one.... thank you so much


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

im going to improvise with some line art... thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Snowbbi (Feb 14, 2017)

Your picture seems to imply that he's a feral. If he was anthro, I'd just recommend dressing him in clothes you think look good as a start.


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowbbi said:


> Your picture seems to imply that he's a feral. If he was anthro, I'd just recommend dressing him in clothes you think look good as a start.


he's both... the artist just drew in feral....


----------



## Snowbbi (Feb 14, 2017)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> he's both... the artist just drew in feral....


Ah, ok. I see. I'm going to assume his anthro form looks pretty much the same, aside from standing on two legs. I'd recommend putting as much of your own personality into him as possible. I'm aware a lot of people don't want their fursona being "them", but for example, I took my own fashion choices and put them into my fursona. Pay homage to things you like, such as maybe wearing a t-shirt referencing something obscure you like. Or you could make your fursona more of what you wish you could be and finding ways to represent that. It all depends what you want him to be. Do you want him to be you, or do you want him to be more of a traditional character?


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 15, 2017)

I somehow read the title as "I need help with a thug." That would have been interesting.And doubly interesting if you had been talking about the original thugs xp
Anyways, sorry for this digression. My opinion is that sometimes, simpler color schemes can work very well on fursonas. If ever you find these colors are not sufficient to your liking, I recommend looking for colors you like and updating your parts of the fursona with the said colors(ex: blue eyes, yellow nose Ok, that's weird, or anything else...)


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 15, 2017)

Foxtrot0806 said:


> oh yeah.... i was in a rush.... uh.... here



Try giving him some clothes. That might help.


----------



## Foxtrot0806 (Feb 15, 2017)

Snowbbi said:


> Ah, ok. I see. I'm going to assume his anthro form looks pretty much the same, aside from standing on two legs. I'd recommend putting as much of your own personality into him as possible. I'm aware a lot of people don't want their fursona being "them", but for example, I took my own fashion choices and put them into my fursona. Pay homage to things you like, such as maybe wearing a t-shirt referencing something obscure you like. Or you could make your fursona more of what you wish you could be and finding ways to represent that. It all depends what you want him to be. Do you want him to be you, or do you want him to be more of a traditional character?


he is very new... as am I... wait a minute...I've been in the fandom for one year this may.... COOL! okay he is new, and a lot of his traits are similar to mine.... too much sims... but I don't know where to go with his personality.... imagination was never my thing.... I was thinking more like how I want to be.... well he is still in the works.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Easy!
> 
> Become a sparkle dog and you'll wow EVERYONE with your obnoxious disgusting neon colours!


My Immortal, The fursona. If that's not real then oh my god somebody put a lot of glorious work into parody. Gods can you imagine being the poor sod who is commissioned to draw that!?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> My Immortal, The fursona. If that's not real then oh my god somebody put a lot of glorious work into parody. Gods can you imagine being the poor sod who is commissioned to draw that!?


If the price is right why not?


----------



## Steelite (Dec 29, 2017)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> My Immortal, The fursona. If that's not real then oh my god somebody put a lot of glorious work into parody. Gods can you imagine being the poor sod who is commissioned to draw that!?


1225$ in my PayPal account and I'll give 'em what's what, haha


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 29, 2017)

Steelite said:


> 1225$ in my PayPal account and I'll give 'em what's what, haha


That's about the price I expected.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 29, 2017)

I hope that thing is a parody.  The spelling required 5 translators and a panel of 12 people to decipher.  

Still, id probably try it just to watermark it into pointlessness.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 29, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I hope that thing is a parody.  The spelling required 5 translators and a panel of 12 people to decipher.
> 
> Still, id probably try it just to watermark it into pointlessness.


I'm used to reading bad fan-fic (Or rather friends sending me bad fan fic) so I after awhile I was able to read it.  That's not a skill I'm proud of.


----------

